# Sticky  **PLEASE READ** Self Promotion on the Boards



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello all, 
Please be reminded that self promotion posts, in particular in DTG section, is against forum policy, there are two sections for our advertisers to promote their business HERE and HERE

All other sections are for technical discussion and conversation. *Any posts outside of those sections that promotes a product, service or event will be moderated and the poster will recieve a warning, the next post will get an infraction, and the third a 10 day suspension form the board. After which you will get one final warning and then a permanent Ban.*

The Support Team


----------

